# Haro Dart



## Dale Alan (Nov 4, 2015)

I just found this one,had never seen one before. Not a museum piece but not all that bad. Unique design .

http://www.ajkbikes.com/downloads/catalogs/1988 Haro Catalog.pdf


----------



## rlhender (Nov 9, 2015)

I have been looking for a dart if you want to sell?







Dale Alan said:


> I just found this one,had never seen one before. Not a museum piece but not all that bad. Unique design .
> 
> http://www.ajkbikes.com/downloads/catalogs/1988 Haro Catalog.pdf


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 11, 2015)

rlhender said:


> I have been looking for a dart if you want to sell?




I have decided to sell it.I sent you a PM.


----------



## T-Mar (Nov 12, 2015)

The Dart was an example of a Formula 1 or F-1 bicycle. This was a short lived movement in the very late 1980s to promote road racing among BMX riders. The bicycles were styled after the time trial "funny bikes" then in vogue, in that they generally featured downwards sloping top tubes and wheel covers to mimic disc wheels. They used wide, 20", near slicks and gearing was typically 6 speed, indexed. It was hoped that the visual similarities to "funny bikes", in conjunction with the F-1 name, would draw customers. The competitions were generally held on courses laid out in a parking lot. The other notable model from this period was the Diamond Back F1. The bicycles typically sold in the $350-$400 range.

Edit: Attached is an F-1 picture from a 1988 issue Bicycling. It's amusing in that the rider is wearing full Haro gear but riding a Diamond Back. Competitor product testing?


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 12, 2015)

Very interesting,thanks for the info T-Mar . What a wild concept,it sure explains the funky geometry .I am 55 years old and a little stiff,this bike is not a good fit.Wish I had it when I was younger,would have been a blast.


----------



## WIngraham76 (Jun 22, 2020)

Dale Alan said:


> I just found this one,had never seen one before. Not a museum piece but not all that bad. Unique design .
> 
> http://www.ajkbikes.com/downloads/catalogs/1988 Haro Catalog.pdf



Its a really old post i see but any chance you still have that haro dart and would consider selling?


----------



## Ntap (Oct 3, 2020)

WIngraham76 said:


> Its a really old post i see but any chance you still have that haro dart and would consider selling?












						Haro Dart Old School Bmx Rare Vintage Master Sport Fsx Freestyler Fst Group 1  | eBay
					

<p>Up for auction is a very rare first generation Haro Dart that’s been restored. All the pieces are there I think or 99% of them and all original to the frame. I will include everything that I have that goes with it that’s not on the frame now. No cracks or re-welds, fresh black powder. Great...



					rover.ebay.com


----------

